# Some of my venomous



## jonk (Sep 6, 2009)

Here are a few pictures of some of the venomous snakes I keep.

Cryptelytrops insularis (Wetar Island Pit Viper)

Male










Female










Trimeresurus trigonocephlus (Sri Lanka Palm Viper)

Male










Female










Atheris squamigera (Variable Bush Viper)

Male


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

damn, that last one looks wicked... i wish i had the balls to own something like that


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Very cool snakes!!!









Can you handle these snakes?? how big are they?, can a bite from them kill? Tell us more!!!

I just got my first snake, a baby royal


----------



## jonk (Sep 6, 2009)

Murphy18 said:


> Very cool snakes!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I avoid touching these snake as much as I can. I move them with hooks when I have to take them out. Unfortunatly, if you want your animals to be healthy, you will most likely have to physically touch them at some point. For example: When my insularis came in, one would not eat. So I actually had to pin the snake behind the head and force feed it large pinkies so it would put on weight. After 3-4 sessions of this, he finally got the hint and now takes live hoppers.

All my snakes besides the baby trigons are around 2 foot and won't get much bigger.

The majority of my species are considered to have mild venom and with proper medical attention, wouldn't be life threatening, but you could still loose a finger. The variable bush viper has caused multiple fatalities in Africa though.

I was lucky enough to find a mentor in the hobby. He taught me the skills and techniques necessary to properly handle and care for these unforgiving animals.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

WOW!!!
That variable bush viper is incredibe!!


----------



## jonk (Sep 6, 2009)

notaverage said:


> WOW!!!
> That variable bush viper is incredibe!!


Thank you, they are my absolute favorite species!


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

hey someone else who owns trigs! i own a few venomous as well. great looking snakes.


----------



## jonk (Sep 6, 2009)

smokinbubbles said:


> hey someone else who owns trigs! i own a few venomous as well. great looking snakes.


Thanks alot! You really don't see Trim trigs that often in the trade. I absolutely love them, even though they were a pain in the a$$ to feed when they were neonates. Feeding at night really helps.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

jonk said:


> hey someone else who owns trigs! i own a few venomous as well. great looking snakes.


Thanks alot! You really don't see Trim trigs that often in the trade. I absolutely love them, even though they were a pain in the a$$ to feed when they were neonates. Feeding at night really helps.
[/quote]

yeah mine was only a couple months old when i got em. until this day i still have to assist feed him ( its like force feeding but without the force).your guys look like they are still pretty small (6-9 inches?). who did you purchase them from? i ask casue the last show i was at i actually ran into the brother and sister to my snake over 700 miles from where they came from. its a small world when you deal with these guys sometimes.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

amazing bush viper you have their







nice hots

breeding?


----------



## jparker1167 (Nov 11, 2007)

awsome pics the Cryptelytrops insularis are nice i was holding 3 for a friend and the one dropped 8 babies. they are very interesting snakes.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

that last viper is the most beautiful snake ive ever seen!!! the head shape is incredible


----------



## jonk (Sep 6, 2009)

smokinbubbles said:


> amazing bush viper you have their
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, this male will be ready to breed next fall.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Great looking snakes


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

those are some sexy snakes. that bush viper is gnarly looking.

how long have you been keeping venomous snakes and how easy are they to breed?


----------



## jonk (Sep 6, 2009)

Trigger lover said:


> those are some sexy snakes. that bush viper is gnarly looking.
> 
> how long have you been keeping venomous snakes and how easy are they to breed?


I've been keeping hots for a couple years. To get to breed, you have to replicated a dry and wet season and introduce them at the right time.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

jonk said:


> those are some sexy snakes. that bush viper is gnarly looking.
> 
> how long have you been keeping venomous snakes and how easy are they to breed?


I've been keeping hots for a couple years. To get to breed, you have to replicated a dry and wet season and introduce them at the right time.
[/quote]

sounds like the breeding takes time and patience. how succesful have you been? and what do you do with the babies?


----------



## jonk (Sep 6, 2009)

Trigger lover said:


> those are some sexy snakes. that bush viper is gnarly looking.
> 
> how long have you been keeping venomous snakes and how easy are they to breed?


I've been keeping hots for a couple years. To get to breed, you have to replicated a dry and wet season and introduce them at the right time.
[/quote]

sounds like the breeding takes time and patience. how succesful have you been? and what do you do with the babies?
[/quote]

Breeding is hit and miss unfortunately. You can have snakes locked up breeding and there is no guarantee that they're going to drop babies. As for the babies, you trade them for more snakes of course!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

wow stunning vipers
and love the last 1


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Awesome man you got balls owning those guys.. Is there a big market for Sri lankan vipers? I have estate back home full of em and would love to get rid of em and make a few bucks at the same time


----------



## jonk (Sep 6, 2009)

Trigga said:


> Awesome man you got balls owning those guys.. Is there a big market for Sri lankan vipers? I have estate back home full of em and would love to get rid of em and make a few bucks at the same time


I take it back home is Sri Lanka? If so, it would be awsome to live there! There is enough captive bred babies to satisfy the demand. I havnt seen any wild caughts offered, they don't really import them into the states.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

True enough haha.. yeah they are everywhere on our estate.. we have fields of pineapple and they tend to hide inside the pineapple shrub and bite the workers from time to time.


----------



## jonk (Sep 6, 2009)

Trigga said:


> True enough haha.. yeah they are everywhere on our estate.. we have fields of pineapple and they tend to hide inside the pineapple shrub and bite the workers from time to time.


I've seen some pictures back in the day of a orange phase tigon, if you could ever come across one, people would pay big bucks.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Trigga said:


> True enough haha.. yeah they are everywhere on our estate.. we have fields of pineapple and they tend to hide inside the pineapple shrub and bite the workers from time to time.


is there anyway you can get some pics for us to see. would love to see some pics of them hiding in some pineapple shrubs. sounds like hell to people that dont enjoy snakes and espically venomous but i would be in heaven.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I am going next summer I will try and get pics


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Stunning Brush Viper!


----------



## jonk (Sep 6, 2009)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Stunning Brush Viper!


Thank you.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Fantastic snakes!

Do you have pics of any of their setups?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

That bush viper is the coolest looking snake.


----------



## jonk (Sep 6, 2009)

Mettle said:


> Fantastic snakes!
> 
> Do you have pics of any of their setups?


My adults are kept in Rept-Racks cages setup like this.










My trigons and schlegelii are kept in steralite tubs for now.










And my Crotalus atrox is kept in a herpcage.










I use Herpstats and flexwatt heat tape to maintain temperatures in all cages.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Very nice enclosures!


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

nice set ups ...everything looks really good


----------

